# Anyone read Tarot cards?



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm curious how many people use Tarot or oracle cards and what their personality type is. I'm especially curious if any -ST- types are into it. I'm an INFP-INTP hybrid and I read Tarot. I'm a thinking, rational person and I think it's a fascinating psychological tool to help people sort out their mental balls of yarn. Answer yes or no and don't forget to include your comments and personality type.

So, do you read Tarot cards?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't like them or use them


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

No for me. Don't like them, don't use them.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

A friend of mine is ISTJ and she reads. 

I also read occasionally (ISFJ), but I don't make life decisions based on them or anything. Sometimes it can be fun to see what they come up with. They have made some pretty accurate predictions, though, over the years.


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't base life decisions on them either, but I don't see them as magical or enchanted or anything like that. They work with the subconscious, allowing us to confront and solve our problems in a structured, constructive way. Very cool.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I like the Cat People deck and the Housewives Tarot (a cool 1950's Americana themed deck)...however, I like to do my own readings just for myself, like an exercise in Ni, in order to reflect on the symbolic answers to my own difficult questions. 

The Housewives Tarot is very simplified and positive, no card reversals, so it's perfect as this kind of self-rumination tool; I always liked the Cat People tarot, though, too for obvious reasons, its a beautiful deck.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*​Don't like, don't use.*


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I like the Cat People deck and the Housewives Tarot (a cool 1950's Americana themed deck)...however, I like to do my own readings just for myself, like an exercise in Ni, in order to reflect on the symbolic answers to my own difficult questions.
> 
> The Housewives Tarot is very simplified and positive, no card reversals, so it's perfect as this kind of self-rumination tool; I always liked the Cat People tarot, though, too for obvious reasons, its a beautiful deck.


I have a classic Rider-Waite deck, a Thoth and a little Egyptian deck. The Rider-Waite gets the most use, but even that is maybe two or three times a year when friends ask for readings. I think the last time I read for myself was a year or two ago.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

I like the idea of tarot cards. I've had them read a couple of times, once by a psychic at a street festival and once by an internet friend. I didn't really enjoy the first reading because the lady advised a course of action I had no intention of following, but the second reading was more a matter of psychological penetration and clarification than fortune telling and I enjoyed that sufficiently that I bought my own deck. 

This is the one I have.










I love the way the cards look and feel, and I think they'll speak to me if I let them, but I haven't found enough time to sit down with a book and figure out what each one means, and I'd like to have some inner peace and clarity before I sit down and try to read them. I have a very scattered mind and I don't think that would do justice to tarot. 

I think one of the reasons tarot appeals to me is because it reminds me of the alethiometer in Philip Pullman's _His Dark Materials_ series, which I thought was one of the coolest fictional objects ever. Just meditating on the images and letting your mind focus on different levels of meaning to figure out what's relevant to your current situation. Seems very Ni to me. I like it.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

I do readings and have had them done by others. It's a fun hobby.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

areilla10 said:


> I'm curious how many people use Tarot or oracle cards and what their personality type is. I'm especially curious if any -ST- types are into it. I'm an INFP-INTP hybrid and I read Tarot. I'm a thinking, rational person and I think it's a fascinating psychological tool to help people sort out their mental balls of yarn. Answer yes or no and don't forget to include your comments and personality type.
> 
> So, do you read Tarot cards?


I don't really "read" them, aside from knowing that there are various standard ways to lay out the cards and interpret the patterns.

As an overall NT type, I don't consider them to have any special power to tell fortunes or read the future per se, but I'm also a 5w4 (strong four) and I love symbols and symbolism, and finding patterns in things, so I still find them intriguing and get a kind of "mystical vibe" off them even if my mind doesn't believe it to be real. 

As far as the Major Arcana goes, Death is one of my favorite cards (in the sense of change/transformation), but I guess you can tell that from my avatar; the Hanged Man also resonates deeply with me.

In a practical sense, I see the tarot more as a focal point or filter via which someone can interpret their life and experience, and maybe challenge themselves in some way to make positive changes. In this way, they operate almost like horoscopes or even a little daily devotional book, just with more complexity... they give us particular nuggets and frameworks via which we can explore our lives.

I actually own a few decks, but my favorite is the Vertigo Tarot, with art by Dave McKean.


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mostly Harmless said:


> I like the idea of tarot cards. I've had them read a couple of times, once by a psychic at a street festival and once by an internet friend. I didn't really enjoy the first reading because the lady advised a course of action I had no intention of following, but the second reading was more a matter of psychological penetration and clarification than fortune telling and I enjoyed that sufficiently that I bought my own deck.
> 
> This is the one I have.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but that looks like the Golden Tarot. Haven't read with that one before, but it looks like a beautiful deck. I'm slowly building a collection. Collecting is addictive once you get going.

And I find that reading actually helps train your brain toward greater clarity. And you don't necessarily have to have the book memorized; you can read intuitively if you want. The meanings help add depth and context, but you can still just use the cards with your own meanings.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

areilla10 said:


> I could be wrong, but that looks like the Golden Tarot. Haven't read with that one before, but it looks like a beautiful deck. I'm slowly building a collection. Collecting is addictive once you get going.
> 
> And I find that reading actually helps train your brain toward greater clarity. And you don't necessarily have to have the book memorized; you can read intuitively if you want. The meanings help add depth and context, but you can still just use the cards with your own meanings.


Yeah, it's the Golden Tarot. I like medieval and Renaissance history, so I figured it would be a good deck for me. I'll have to think about the whole "just read intuitively" thing; I like the idea but I think I'd like to have a baseline set first.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, I own a few decks. 

As a kid I thought them to be magical and... well, _actually_ credible. 

Obviously that isn't the case, but my Ni compels me to bust them out once in a while to 'get down' with the symbolism, etc.


----------



## Misericorde (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't read them, but a friend does. It's interesting and fun and is often a source of entertainment for the laid back parties we have when card games and story telling have gotten stale.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

I read tarot and also design tarot decks. I have one of my non-traditional decks posted on my profile page here (it's in one of my albums, titled "astro tarot"). It's only 24 cards, based on the 8 planets + Pluto and Eris and the 12 astrological signs + Ophiucus. If anyone wants it, it has been sized for printing and I've included a card back. It's all digital collage, so I'm not sure it I could legally sell it if I wanted, but feel free to download and use it. I have my own interpretations and spreads for it, but I'll probably be more fun to figure it out for yourself. If you, however want my interpretations, just ask. I have other decks I'll post eventually; some more traditional.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't use em, and care so little about them that I can't say I don't like them. They're just... Not my thing.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I read tarot cards. I have a couple of spreads that I use that I got from a book and online. The spreads have been very accurate for me when I've done readings for myself and for others. I don't know the cards and their archetypes well enough to read them without referring to a book that came along with my cards. But I have found that book to be a tremendous help.

I don't think that the cards have any sort of magical powers but I am a bit ritualistic about being in total seclusion and silence, washing my hands before handling the deck, the way I shuffle the cards, and making sure to ground myself before I do a spread. I think that the spreads provide additional insights and allow me to brainstorm and think of possibilities that I may have otherwise not considered if I had not looked at the cards.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm making a tarot deck with a friend, however, our deck isn't really for divination, as much as it is like a interactive story, allegorical one, using the forms of the tarots, in our own way, to produce an experience of self exploration. It's about the mind and it's possibilities, so it's about psychology, in a way. But if people want to use them for divination when they are complete, of course, that's fine too. Click on the pics to see them, and reclick them to close. 

http://automata-theatre.netau.net/

I don't use Tarot cards, neither do I read them. I just have an invested interest in the things which revolve around such esoteric tools, like Tarot cards. I dont think their original purpose were for divination, but passing down a secret teaching, imho.


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

Jennywocky said:


> I don't really "read" them, aside from knowing that there are various standard ways to lay out the cards and interpret the patterns.
> 
> As an overall NT type, I don't consider them to have any special power to tell fortunes or read the future per se, but I'm also a 5w4 (strong four) and I love symbols and symbolism, and finding patterns in things, so I still find them intriguing and get a kind of "mystical vibe" off them even if my mind doesn't believe it to be real.


I'm a 5w4, too, so we're very similar. 



Jennywocky said:


> As far as the Major Arcana goes, Death is one of my favorite cards (in the sense of change/transformation), but I guess you can tell that from my avatar; the Hanged Man also resonates deeply with me.
> 
> *In a practical sense, I see the tarot more as a focal point or filter via which someone can interpret their life and experience, and maybe challenge themselves in some way to make positive changes. In this way, they operate almost like horoscopes or even a little daily devotional book, just with more complexity... they give us particular nuggets and frameworks via which we can explore our lives.*
> 
> I actually own a few decks, but my favorite is the Vertigo Tarot, with art by Dave McKean.


Queen of Swords is one of my favourites, and the Star card. 

The part in bold is very well put. I don't believe in the "supernatural"; things either exist or they don't, and therefore all things are natural. I'm just mystified by the nature of the world we live in, and in awe of all the things that are beyond our understanding at this point in our evolution. Tarot cards are a quirky tool we've developed to allow us to tap into part of that nature that we have no way of proving scientifically (yet). I believe there IS something to the theories about ESP, psychic phenomena, collective consciousness and other subtle energetic sensitivities. But you're right, they're less about divination and better suited to self-exploration. But the human mind is an amazing thing, and I think some people really can use them to tap into an innate psychic ability. I'm not one of them, but hey! I'm happy using them for self-analysis.

The Vertigo Tarot is very cool looking, btw.


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

BlissfulDreams said:


> I read tarot cards. I have a couple of spreads that I use that I got from a book and online. The spreads have been very accurate for me when I've done readings for myself and for others. I don't know the cards and their archetypes well enough to read them without referring to a book that came along with my cards. But I have found that book to be a tremendous help.
> 
> I don't think that the cards have any sort of magical powers but I am a bit ritualistic about being in total seclusion and silence, washing my hands before handling the deck, the way I shuffle the cards, and making sure to ground myself before I do a spread. I think that the spreads provide additional insights and allow me to brainstorm and think of possibilities that I may have otherwise not considered if I had not looked at the cards.


The ritual helps by getting your head in the right place. I haven't read enough that I've developed a ritual, but I probably should. It's true, you read better when you're well rested, grounded and centred. And well-watered. I've done group readings before, and wow, it makes you thirsty! I have no idea why, but it really does.


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

NChSh said:


> I read tarot and also design tarot decks. I have one of my non-traditional decks posted on my profile page here (it's in one of my albums, titled "astro tarot"). It's only 24 cards, based on the 8 planets + Pluto and Eris and the 12 astrological signs + Ophiucus. If anyone wants it, it has been sized for printing and I've included a card back. It's all digital collage, so I'm not sure it I could legally sell it if I wanted, but feel free to download and use it. I have my own interpretations and spreads for it, but I'll probably be more fun to figure it out for yourself. If you, however want my interpretations, just ask. I have other decks I'll post eventually; some more traditional.


That's great NChSh! Thanks for that. I'll have a look at them. I wish I had the stick-to-it-iveness to complete an entire deck. I've designed a few cards, but I lose momentum and then never go back to it. I usually end up starting a new deck! LOL


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

LookingGlass said:


> I'm making a tarot deck with a friend, however, our deck isn't really for divination, as much as it is like a interactive story, allegorical one, using the forms of the tarots, in our own way, to produce an experience of self exploration. It's about the mind and it's possibilities, so it's about psychology, in a way. But if people want to use them for divination when they are complete, of course, that's fine too. Click on the pics to see them, and reclick them to close.
> 
> http://automata-theatre.netau.net/
> 
> I don't use Tarot cards, neither do I read them. I just have an invested interest in the things which revolve around such esoteric tools, like Tarot cards. I dont think their original purpose were for divination, but passing down a secret teaching, imho.


I think you're right, LookingGlass. I have very little talent as far as divination goes. I can't give anyone winning lottery numbers, I don't read minds, and nobody can really predict the future because probably 99% of it depends on free will. But while the Forer/Barnum Effect does come into play with lower-skill-level readings, there's definitely more going on than just wishful thinking. I once gave a woman a reading at a practice group, telling her that I felt strongly that there was a need for her to forgive her parents for whatever it was they did, because her resentment was holding her back. She told me later that she had suffered horrible abuse as a child at her parents' hands, and she resented them to the point that she was happy when they died. I dunno. I could say that to just about anyone, and it would somehow resonate with them, right? But why did I feel compelled to express that specific sentiment to her in particular? She hadn't asked a question; it was just a general reading. So out of 78 cards, why those three cards? Why in those positions? Why did they elicit that statement from me? I guess I just like things I can't explain.


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

LookingGlass, I just had a look at your deck and it is absolutely STUNNING! How many cards do you plan to have in the deck in total? I can see just by looking at a few of them that they have combined two or more cards into one. For example, the card with the woman on the cog wheel could be the Devil and the Wheel of Fortune. I see the Hierophant, the Empress, the Queen of Swords, Lovers... Very, very impressive imagery.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes. I've been reading them since my parents divorced when I was 15 (picked up on the divorce via the cards). Now I've been reading them / studying them ever since (I'm 26 now). 

I have a tarot card reading web page, and have done a lot of in-person readings for cash. Sometimes I go to renaissance faires and read there.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I have a miniature rider deck that I bust out now and then.
It is pretty good for exercising my Ni and for getting wow reactions from people.
MBTI helps me read pretty accurate and give valid feedback to anyone.

Personally I don't believe in any magic effects, it is just someone projecting their lives onto the cards archetypes.
But it seems real even for me, and I have to constantly arrest myself and remember what is real.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

areilla10 said:


> I think you're right, LookingGlass. I have very little talent as far as divination goes. I can't give anyone winning lottery numbers, I don't read minds, and nobody can really predict the future because probably 99% of it depends on free will. But while the Forer/Barnum Effect does come into play with lower-skill-level readings, there's definitely more going on than just wishful thinking. I once gave a woman a reading at a practice group, telling her that I felt strongly that there was a need for her to forgive her parents for whatever it was they did, because her resentment was holding her back. She told me later that she had suffered horrible abuse as a child at her parents' hands, and she resented them to the point that she was happy when they died. I dunno. I could say that to just about anyone, and it would somehow resonate with them, right? But why did I feel compelled to express that specific sentiment to her in particular? She hadn't asked a question; it was just a general reading. So out of 78 cards, why those three cards? Why in those positions? Why did they elicit that statement from me? I guess I just like things I can't explain.



I think... that everything is holographic, and by virtue of being that, even though a card can be about something more specific and objective in its meaning, by being so it can be applied subjectively to a persons experience - i.e. the part in the whole the whole in the part, sort of thing. So they tell a higher story, but can also tell the story of a persons life. But as far as divination goes, I suppose it has it's place, the intuitive, to me is a very real thing, not just logic. 

Those are good questions though, they are something to ponder. Maybe they will lead to other questions, which will explain it, but create more opportunity to come to even greater questions.


----------



## lizzardbeth (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep, I have them and read them. I'm an ENFP. I do believe there's something magical and synchronistic about them- I guess I think they help us tap into something that's beyond psychological...like to a collective pool of knowledge. I do also see that they can help us decode our intuition, but as someone who's pretty intuitive already, I find that they are remarkably accurate at uncovering things that I'm not even open to/ready to see. I read for self as well as others, but not often, and only if I'm feeling really stuck, or don't think I can help someone by just talking to/listening to them.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

My daughter owns them and she has done mine for the new year 2013. She also introduced me to numerology and astrology. I don't really see any harm in them. I guess being an ISTJ, I like to get an idea what the future holds for me so that I can plan better.


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

I like using them to sort of verify what I have already decided. I don't like making uninformed decisions, so they can help me look at things from different angles that I might not have considered. 

I do believe in a higher power or consciousness. I believe that every question ever asked has an answer, just because we could conceive of the question. I don't believe we "die", we just change. And I think that there is a collective consciousness that we are all connected to on some level. When our loved ones die, they become part of us as their energy disperses. They appear in our minds as we would like to remember them, and that remembrance is part of their energy. It's how we now interact with them. I'll tell you what, when I die, I'm going to live in that chill that goes up your spine when the violinist hits that vibrato high note in a perfectly quiet, perfectly engineered theatre. In truth, I think part of me is already there.  

Tarot is just a great way to access the murky depths of our fabulously mysterious subconscious.


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

outofplace said:


> My daughter owns them and she has done mine for the new year 2013. She also introduced me to numerology and astrology. I don't really see any harm in them. I guess being an ISTJ, I like to get an idea what the future holds for me so that I can plan better.


Numerology also works great with the Tarot. I don't get too far into the nuts and bolts of it, but using it in a general way is good. My birth card is a 7: the Chariot. 7 has always been my favourite number. I guess now I know why.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Going on 4 years of taroting and runes, I've done in professionally on-and-off for the past couple of years. I have yet to have someone tell me something didn't come true or wasn't accurate. Looking forward to that day.

I always had high clairvoyance as a child but once my ex bff got me into tarot - it just helped me hone my "knowing".


----------



## Dracarys (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a couple of decks. Used to read but just for fun. I
m not sure what my MBTI is. I think ISFP. Meh...who fucking knows


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

bionic said:


> Going on 4 years of taroting and runes, I've done in professionally on-and-off for the past couple of years. I have yet to have someone tell me something didn't come true or wasn't accurate. Looking forward to that day.
> 
> I always had high clairvoyance as a child but once my ex bff got me into tarot - it just helped me hone my "knowing".


I've only done one gig professionally but it was lots of fun. I definitely earned my money, though. 10 half-hour readings in a row. Holy crap. Never again! From now on, we put a cap on it at, like, 6 or 8. I've been told I'm pretty good at it, but I doubt myself. I can't claim to be able to predict anything, despite being an N. I think I'm pretty good at pinpointing people's insecurities and hangups, the stuff they need to work on. Tarot is great for that, too. I wish I could tap into that je ne said quoi that psychics have such easy access to.


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

As a Sp I own tarot cards and use them now and then. I got my tarot card done by a "professional" reader once. She told me to pick a topic to focus on...I picked my love life..so the first card she throws down is the "lover" card with the two people on it. (2of cups maybe?) idk but anyway, she told me i would meet someone in 3-6months. And the person I was thinking about i pretty much started dating.. yesterday..so it completely fits the time span..


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

areilla10 said:


> I've only done one gig professionally but it was lots of fun. I definitely earned my money, though. 10 half-hour readings in a row. Holy crap. Never again! From now on, we put a cap on it at, like, 6 or 8. I've been told I'm pretty good at it, but I doubt myself. I can't claim to be able to predict anything, despite being an N. I think I'm pretty good at pinpointing people's insecurities and hangups, the stuff they need to work on. Tarot is great for that, too. I wish I could tap into that je ne said quoi that psychics have such easy access to.


Yeahhh that's always what I suggest to someone who starts taroting professionally - keep it to 5 or less per day (or what you can personally handle) because the energy of other people can attach to you and REALLY bring you down emotionally and/or just exhaust you.

Don't doubt yourself - ever! Keep up your esteem. I know what you mean about the doubt because sometimes when you're looking at the cards it can be overwhelming since all the ideas are swarming into your mind. Maybe you can try a different method, like only focusing on 3 cards like a 'past-present-future' spread. As they always say, practice makes perfect! You can always research different spreads too, there are some great sites out there


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

areilla10 said:


> I'm curious how many people use Tarot or oracle cards and what their personality type is. I'm especially curious if any -ST- types are into it. I'm an INFP-INTP hybrid and I read Tarot. I'm a thinking, rational person and I think it's a fascinating psychological tool to help people sort out their mental balls of yarn. Answer yes or no and don't forget to include your comments and personality type.
> 
> So, do you read Tarot cards?


No, but I love this deck by one of my favorite artists enough that I purchased it: Stephanie Pui-Mun Law - Shadowscapes Tarot - Fantasy Art


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

Dauntless said:


> No, but I love this deck by one of my favorite artists enough that I purchased it: Stephanie Pui-Mun Law - Shadowscapes Tarot - Fantasy Art


I have that deck! I absolutely fell in love with her artwork. Amazing. It reads pretty well, but I actually had someone say it was "creepy looking". Can you imagine that? Pfft!


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

bionic said:


> Yeahhh that's always what I suggest to someone who starts taroting professionally - keep it to 5 or less per day (or what you can personally handle) because the energy of other people can attach to you and REALLY bring you down emotionally and/or just exhaust you.
> 
> Don't doubt yourself - ever! Keep up your esteem. I know what you mean about the doubt because sometimes when you're looking at the cards it can be overwhelming since all the ideas are swarming into your mind. Maybe you can try a different method, like only focusing on 3 cards like a 'past-present-future' spread. As they always say, practice makes perfect! You can always research different spreads too, there are some great sites out there


Thanks for the advice. I guess I still get caught up in the notion that I'm supposed to be right, that I'm supposed to know things I couldn't possibly know, that I'm standing in front of a skeptic looking for any excuse to shoot me down. I hate that. None of that should matter; I'm supposed to just get centred, forget my ego, and approach the question, the querent and our reading experience with love, kindness and a genuine desire to help. That's it. It's sometimes easier said than done, however.  

I'd be interested in knowing what are your favourite spreads? I never could get into the CC. I usually just make mine up on the fly. One of my favourites for self-reading is a conversational spread. It uses between 6-8 cards, or as many as you need. But I've found that you get everything you need before you hit 8 cards. You ask your question as if you were talking with a friend (someone very close to you, a BFF, a cherished relative, someone who has passed on that you miss, etc) and flip a couple of cards. The first card almost invariably restates the situation, acknowledging your concerns and feelings. The second is a reaction to how you're handling it. Sometimes you'll have a question as early as card 2, and if so, you put it out there. The next card answers that question. This "friend" is inside your head, so you don't necessarily have to ask anything out loud or stand on ceremony. If you're puzzled by the card, the unworded question in your head would be, "Well what the hell is _that_ supposed to mean? That's what I've been _doing_..." The next card clarifies exactly how you've been doing it wrong. Your reaction: "Oh. So how am I supposed to fix that?" You just keep flipping cards until you're satisfied with the answer. Although the best answers are the ones you're usually not thrilled about...because they mean the most work for you.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a deck that I've used for years: The Druid Animal Oracle.

Like others on here, I don't make major life decisions based off the readings, but I find them useful to organize my thoughts when I'm facing tough decisions. I've done readings for other people off and on over the years and have had very positive feedback about the accuracy of the readings with this deck.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

yes, i have been trying to learn tarot for years. i've only had one reading done, but i've done practice readings on my friends.


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

mirrorghost said:


> yes, i have been trying to learn tarot for years. i've only had one reading done, but i've done practice readings on my friends.


mirrorghost, you should have a look around and see if there are any local practice groups in your area. There's one in my area that's been going on monthly for years. The hostess is a professional reader and she charges $10 for the evening. If you can find one that's free (or start one) so much the better, but it's $10 well spent. It's lots of fun, great practice and open to readers of all levels from professionals to people who haven't even broken the wrapper on their first deck.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Second previous posts that I tend to use tarot mostly flex my intuition but also to meditate on personal difficulties in order to see them from a new perspective. I had a deck but I lost it due to a water accident unfortunately. I haven't got around to buy a new one yet. I saw that there's a deck based on Luis Royo's art that I might actually get because I really like his artstyle and the dark mood will probably help me in reading. 










The I Ching deck is also interesting:


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

areilla10 said:


> mirrorghost, you should have a look around and see if there are any local practice groups in your area. There's one in my area that's been going on monthly for years. The hostess is a professional reader and she charges $10 for the evening. If you can find one that's free (or start one) so much the better, but it's $10 well spent. It's lots of fun, great practice and open to readers of all levels from professionals to people who haven't even broken the wrapper on their first deck.


i know, i want to do this! there is a tarot salon at a metaphysical store near me-they meet once a month and i guess they study one major and one minor card a month. i go to the astrology salon there regularly, but i haven't been to the tarot one yet. i am planning to go though


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

I have the old Rider-Waite deck and I just love the symbolism in the pictures. 

I've only read for friends (for fun) and sometimes for myself (again for fun) but I never take it seriously. The funny thing is, when I read people get this weird look on their face and tell me how dead on I am. Even though I'm reading the descriptions straight out of a book. ; )


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I've had my cards read out to me before. My boyfriend. With an anime deck. He takes it very seriously though, like his mother it seems.


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been reading Tarot for about three years. I'm an INFJ.

I'm a very intuitive person (obviously) and it's one of the tools I use to put my intuition into practice and keep it fresh. I also use it as an advice tool regularly. In fact, I have to do my monthly advice reading on Friday.


----------



## Isisx (Sep 13, 2012)

I read them occasionally..


----------



## areilla10 (Jan 11, 2013)

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> The funny thing is, when I read people get this weird look on their face and tell me how dead on I am. Even though I'm reading the descriptions straight out of a book. ; )


That's called the Forer Effect. Bertram Forer devised an experiment whereby he administered a personality test. Regardless of the test responses, each person was given the same result: 

_"You have a need for other people to like and admire you, and yet you tend to be critical of yourself. While you have some personality weaknesses you are generally able to compensate for them._
_You have considerable unused capacity that you have not turned to your advantage. Disciplined and self-controlled on the outside, you tend to be worrisome and insecure on the inside. At times you have serious doubts as to whether you have made the right decision or done the right thing. _
_You prefer a certain amount of change and variety and become dissatisfied when hemmed in by restrictions and limitations. You also pride yourself as an independent thinker; and do not accept others' statements without satisfactory proof. But you have found it unwise to be too frank in revealing yourself to others._

_At times you are extroverted, affable, and sociable, while at other times you are introverted, wary, and reserved. Some of your aspirations tend to be rather unrealistic."

_Most of those who took the test said that the test results were highly accurate and reflected their personality. The reality is that those statements apply to just about everyone. The Tarot makes no secret of this; its cards are built on archetypal experiences common to every person who has ever walked the face of the earth. Most people stop right there and are offended that they were "fooled", calling it a bunch of BS and calling those who read Tarot frauds or crooks. I mean, how dare we make fools of them!? But if people would just look beyond their ego for a minute, they'd see that the message that was delivered - regardless of how many people to whom it applies - is actually true. Can they say it's not? So...why does it need to be "magic" to be valuable? It's a DIY Shrink-In-A-Box for as little as $5 at a yard sale. But if people are waiting around for a miraculous mind-reading session, where I pluck glittering gems and lottery numbers out of the future, they'll be waiting a while.


----------

